# Rosyth Ferry



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone used the Rosyth ferry recently (last 6 months)? We are investigating our options for a sneaky trip to Germany in October. However, this services seems to get very mixed reviews across the forums.

Anyfeedback would be gratefully received.


Thank you

David


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We used it last month for our trip to France & Germany.
It's the first time we've used this route, so I liked the fact that it saved us the long drive down to and back from the tunnel.

My observations of the ship:

Cost - We paid £500 for a return crossing for a 7m motorhome, 2 persons, including inside cabin both ways. I felt this price was ok - it's a long trip. 

Ferry departed and arrived bang on schedule both ways. Sea was very calm. I enjoyed the view from deck sailing out under the Forth Rail Bridges, and picking out the various Fife towns along the coast.

Reception: Quick, hassle free assigning of cabin and collection of keys as soon as you go on ship. You need to vacate cabin by 11:30 the next morning, which is fine.

Cabins - perfectly adequate for one night. Very clean. Shower area small, but hey, we're motorhomers so used to that! Beds were very comfotable, but the only thing wrong is there's a bar along the side of the bed which makes it almost painful to sit on the bed with your feet on the floor. So if you're in your cabin, the comfiest place to be is lying in/on bed. Very little noise or vibration inside the cabin.

Food - 2 sittings - you need to pick which sitting you want when you book on ship. We went for the late sitting (8pm) and this appeared to be the quietest, people with kids must have went for the earlier sitting. 3 course dinner with tea/coffee £20 each. Really quite nice. Good selection of starters and dessert which are waiter service, main course is from the carvery. Tip: if your a wine drinker the half carafe (half litre) of red is very nice and it's less than a fiver.

Breakfast - £10 each, no need to book. Cereals, yoghurts, cooked breakfast etc. We got it on the way out, but didn't bother on the return. We're not really big breakfast people, so it's a bit expensive if your just looking for a cup of tea and some toast. 
They sell tea/coffee, scones and baguettes etc at the bar too.

So food - not the cheapest, but they do have a captive audience!

Entertainment - Not a lot. A guy playing background music for a couple of hours each night. That was it.

Cinema - £3.50. Didn't use it so cannot comment.

Stange smell around the bar area. A bit liked burnt matches (sulphur?). It was there both on the way out and the way back. Not nice.

Staff - Very pleasant and helpful.

Reclining seat option - I'm so glad we didn't go for this!

Would I use it again - probably. I'd take my ipod, magazines, etc to pass the time though.

PM me if you want to know anything else.


----------



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

Hezbez,

thank you for your detailed response. It is good to read some balanced feedback on the service, there have been some very emotive reviews on the web making it hard to decide what the best option is.

For us Dover is 2 tanks of diesel each way and realistically a days tedious driving. As such some of the longer ferry routes are actually cost and time effective.

Thank you
David


----------

